# Feed holder/section question



## Jamesbeat (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'm new here, but I have been collecting vintage fountain pens for many years.
I always dreamed of making my own, but never had the equipment.
I make prop replicas, and the time came to buy a metal lathe. I have a HF 7x12 coming on Wednesday 

It occurred to me that I could also use this lathe to make fountain pens.
I'm not interested in kits, only kitless, so that I can make pens like the vintage models that I love.

I have a fair bit of machining and pen repair experience, and I feel that I can follow the superb tutorials on this site, but there is one construction detail that has me stumped.

What is the purpose of the nib/feed holder that goes into the section?
Or to phrase it another way, why isn't the nib/feed inserted directly into the section?

It's been a while since I last removed a nib and feed from a section, and I have only really worked on older pens, but if I recall correctly, the sections of all the pens I have disassembled have just had a simple round hole into which the nib and feed were inserted.

Is it perhaps something to do with the cartridge/converter configuration (of which I have zero experience disassembly-wise)?

It seems like making a section that will accept one of these threaded inserts would be much more complicated and expensive (because of the unusual tap) than making one with a simple hole.

I know there must be a good reason for this component, otherwise pen builders wouldn't go to the trouble of including it.

What am I missing?


----------



## magpens (Feb 14, 2015)

I can't answer your questions because I haven't made any kitless pens.

But I will be interested to hear about your HF 7x12.  Maybe you could post pictures of it when you get it set up, please.

You say you make prop replicas ... got any pictures of them ?


----------



## lorbay (Feb 14, 2015)

The purpose of the section it to convert the nib and feed to the body of the pen for the ink and delivery system, be it a cartridge, cartridge converter or drip feed etc.
Lin.


----------



## Jamesbeat (Feb 15, 2015)

magpens:
I'll snap some photos when I have the lathe set up. I can't wait!
I build mostly Star Trek stuff. Did a lot of work on communicators. I have photos somewhere, I'll try and dig them out.

Lorbay:
I understand what the section is for, but I am interested to find out why it is made in two pieces?

What does the inner sleeve have that could not be accomplished by simply drilling and reaming a press-fit hole in the section for the nib/feed?

Are you saying that the insert things are a necessary part of the coupling for a cartridge/converter?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## lorbay (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes the feed has specific peice on the end of it that fits the cartridge or converter.
Lin


----------



## lorbay (Feb 15, 2015)

James this may clear things up.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/making-fountain-pen-section-tutorial-88966/
Lin


----------



## Jamesbeat (Feb 15, 2015)

Got it, thanks Lin.

I jad missed that tutorial, it's going to be really helpful.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Feb 17, 2015)

I found that Steve 4948 on Youtube was very enlightening.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQna36uThA


----------

